# 230 mesh count



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm still a newbie to screen printing, but I like things to look great. 
My question is, Royal blue t-****s (100% cotton) union white ink, fine detail on the artwork.

order of 125 shirts

Would the 230 mesh count give me fine detail?
Print / flash / print?

Thanks for the help...


----------



## ManicFashion (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm am by no means a pro but I think the standard mesh count for screen printing on shirts is 110 mesh. I got this number off of a video made by Made Magazine and Etsy.com tutorial on youtube. So since then I've always used 110 mesh count and had good results. But I'm not sure what would be different if you used a high mesher count. But you can't go wrong with a 110 mesh.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

if you have fine detail in your design a 110 probably won't work. I try to use the lowest mesh possible that will hold my artwork. if there's a lot of fine lines I would use a 196 or 230 and adjust my print strokes accordingly. hope this helps.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Union waterbased or plastisol ink?
You can get good definition of details in lower mesh screens if you have a good burning method, like a vacuum exposure unit.
Union WB Inks will clog on you with a 230 mesh screen in a run that size. See if you can use something like a 156 to get enough detail.


----------



## scubadog (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree go with the lowest screen count you can and still hold your detail.


----------



## mgatechcameroon (Jan 30, 2008)

yes, 230 will do a wonerful job but in my experience as a beginer like you said u are 110 will be wonderfull recomendation for u, but if u think u can manage ur squeegee pressure well then why not try your 230 its great but need a little bit of expertise.


----------



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

OK, I used the 230 mesh count, it looks great. I did have to make 2 strokes to get enough ink down. Next time I will try a 160 mesh.
Customer was real happy......I guess that is the bottom line.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

If you are printing manually w/ plastisol, I would recommend 180. 230 will require too much effort. Place a couple sheets of unprinted pellon atop your platten and you should do fine w/o the flash


----------



## mellowprints (Oct 30, 2015)

what is pellon? and what does it do?


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

it is a text square of fabric that comes in black or white. Usually sold in packs of 25 for test prints. 

Steve


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

160 will hold all the detail you need (even halftones) and it's WAY easier to print than 230.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> 160 will hold all the detail you need (even halftones)


What line count half tone do you use?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

ShirlandDesign said:


> What line count half tone do you use?


I use 42 lpi with round dots at a 22.5° angle.


----------

